# SERM?



## Laura SE April 2012 (Apr 3, 2012)

People in Illinois: Are we able to use the SERM (Structural Engineers Reference Manual) during the 16 hour SE exam? I don't think we can, but according to a friend, examinees are able to in Texas.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as I know, you're allowed to use any bound material reference as per NCEES unless there are specific state restrictions that I don't know about.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 3, 2012)

I've heard that IL has their own standards. Better to contact their board specifically. Good luck!


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'd contact the IL board - they're def. weird. They should also have given you a set of guidelines and rules by now.

In Wisco, the company that administers the exam just goes by the NCEES standard guidelines, under which as IP noted the SERM is most certainly allowed.


----------



## bmc846 (Apr 4, 2012)

I was unable to use the SERM when taking the exam in IL last October. Be sure to check on references on the www.idfpr.com website before the exam so that you don't get surprised the night before like I did.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 4, 2012)

bmc is right. Go here: http://www.idfpr.com...E_SPEC_Exam.pdf

Page 2: "The following references are *not* allowed in the exam room: .... Books with content directed mainly toward solution of engineering problems or preparation for

professional engineering examination". That would clearly include SERM.

Also prohibited: " Material copied from several handbooks and textbooks and bound by/for the candidate".

They also get more explicit further down. For the 16-hr SE:

"The following references are NOT permitted in the examination room:

...any reference and solution manuals published by Professional

Publications, Inc., which includes Michael R. Lindeburg series, any books published by Great

Lakes Press, NCEES Study Guides, and any other books purported to be helpful in preparation

for professional engineering examinations"


----------



## CRNewsom (Apr 5, 2012)

With the information presented in this thread, I think the better question would be "Which states border Illinois, and are there decent hotels near those states exam sites?"


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 7, 2012)

This is a big assumption but is Illinois saying using the SERM and related materials during the SE Exam would make it too easy to pass? I guess that doesn't really make sense given the SE pass rates on NCEES.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 7, 2012)

IL, my birth state, has always had a reputation among the mid-west for prominent structural engineers. I believe that Urbana-Champagne has a lot of influence. UofI is like the MIT of structural engineering schools, FWIW.


----------



## carls88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can someone verify the requiremens about the SERM and other materials? I'm taking the SE in IL in October and all of the information I've seen the reference materials allowed are the same as found in the NCEES Candidate Agreement (i.e. the SERM is OK).


----------



## CRNewsom (Jul 16, 2013)

Per the Illinois Department of Financial &amp; Professional Regulation website (the link above goes to the current version of the document) Illinois has harmonized their allowable materials with the rest of the country. NCEES reference material policy applies, SERM is acceptable.

If you feel the need, contact the state board to ensure compliance.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Jul 17, 2013)

I sat for both days of the SE in Chicago this past April. Per the material available at www.idfpr.com, the State of Illinois has adopted the NCEES policy for reference material during the exam. Any material that meet the NCEES criteria is acceptable.

Specifically, the SERM is an acceptable reference in Illinois. Future candidates would be well advised to verify the policy en force for their specific exam administration.


----------

